# Rude People



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

So I am coming out of one of my accounts this morning, a Walmart Supercenter, and see a camper and truck parked over near my company vehicle.

It was a Dodge Ram Hemi 1500 pulling a 32 ft Salem TT.

Now, this thing was almost on the ground at the hitch.
I walked over thinking I could maybe help the guy get a little more level.
As I was getting closer, the guy comes out the TT door. I asked if he wanted some help to try to level his rig up.

His first response was that "I should mind my own business"!

OK......at first I didn't even know how to respond.

My comment back to him was that I wished him good luck, and that I hope no one gets killed with the way he was towing.

The real kicker to all this is, he had no weight distribution hitch, and no sway control. He just had it on a ball from the receiver. There is no wonder the thing looked like a "V"!!!

Oh well, you try to help, and all you get is grief!!

Steve


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a bumper sticker that I've kept for years... It simply reads...
Mean People Suck

Sorry that happened to you.

We live in a very small community, if you even open your hood someone will be there in a moment to ask if you need help. That is what society is supposed to be like. It is nice to know that you we're willing to help. When you help someone you feel good for a while, but when you get treated rudely it effects you for a long time.

Keep offering help, you are the kind of person that makes America beautiful.

Joe


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow.......just Wow!!

peoples arrogance never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

The world has become overpopulated with this type of rude person, who cares nothing about safety, courtesy and helping others. At least you got a star in your crown for offering your assistance. We just have to remember not to let people like this sour us on helping.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

This is what SOME people would call "the process of natural selection."









In other words, you can't help/save people that don't WANT to be helped/saved.









AND it just goes to show - not all campers are happy!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm willing to bet he was up to something illegal when you walked up to the trailer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pulling a 'Salem'?
Is it any wonder?









Certainly, no Outbacker would ever respond so rudely!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Steve,
He didn't say it, so I will...

Thanks!

I'll bet his pride will be his undoing!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> Steve,
> He didn't say it, so I will...
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


Ditto.

I would have done the same. A helping hand is always thoughtful. All he need to say was "No Thank-you, but I appreciate the offer" if he did not wish your help.

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

He knows he's in a bad situation and doesn't want to admit it. Only hope that when Natural Selection takes place that nobody else gets hurt.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

As a "card carrying" member of the male species I can attest that our egos prevent us from fixing an obvious problem just so we don't bruise our feelings. Woman, all about the feelings. Men, no feelings at all.

Reverie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The dude probably stole it


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Was the guy from Jersey?







If so, I can understand - *really*. The most obnoxious people there are.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

What you didn't see is that two minutes before you tried to help his lovely wife was out there saying "Gee Honey, why does our trailer look like a V and almost touch the ground at the hitch thing







"?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m thinking...its towing like crap, his wife just dragged him to Wal Mart and he was walking out the door after his wife yelled at him for something. 
I might have done the same thing









John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I m thinking...its towing like crap, his wife just dragged him to Wal Mart and he was walking out the door after his wife yelled at him for something.
> I might have done the same thing
> 
> 
> ...


I can't even begin to imagine how this thing was towing.....

I'm glad he didn't want to be bothered because I can only imagine what his response would have been to tell him to go spend $400-$500 on a WD hitch and sway control...
















Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

rustbuckett611 said:


> Did he speek or just pluk his banjo at you? bada bing ding ding ding.
> [snapback]108619[/snapback]​


LMAO!!!

I DID have to walk around the 4 hound dogs sleeping around the trailer...
















Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

"This is 911... whats your emergency"

ans: "yes .. hi.. I am in the Walmart parking lot at _____ and there is a trailer parked there and I think they are selling drugs out of it"

"Sir why do you say that"

ans: "I rather not get into it but just wanted to call"

Get in your car -- pull to a spot where you can see whats going on -- wait about 5 minutes -- and watch for all the excitement.. now thats how you get even with mean people...

LOL


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is a real shame Steve
Why do people have to be like that. Just understand it









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> "This is 911... whats your emergency"
> 
> ans: "yes .. hi.. I am in the Walmart parking lot at _____ and there is a trailer parked there and I think they are selling drugs out of it"
> 
> ...


LOL









It's amazing what people will do. Still even with his gerkish response you did the right thing









Bill.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

campmg said:


> What you didn't see is that two minutes before you tried to help his lovely wife was out there saying "Gee Honey, why does our trailer look like a V and almost touch the ground at the hitch thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA~! I doubt anyone that 'ugly' would have a wife campmg!







Hopefully not for *her* sake anyway!







I kinda like Ghosty's solution...
















I hope the jerk knows he only embarassed himself, nobody else. Sorry that happened to you huntr70. He didn't deserve your help.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

The bumper sticker on the Salem TT said: "rv.net"


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Steve,

Sorry about the rude man at walmart!







I hope he didn't make you feel bad.

But, I have to tell you that I have enjoyed reading all of the replies







It was quite entertaining









Tami


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Keep Ghosty's response in mind should you ever run into this guy again. There is no excuse for being rude especially when someone is only trying to help. He's a jerk; feel sorry for him. No one who is happy can possibly be that ugly on the inside. You did the right thing and are a true Outbacker for trying to care and help the guy.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> "This is 911... whats your emergency"
> 
> [snapback]108628[/snapback]​


I'm glad Ghosty's on our side.

Was the rude guy wearing a shirt. Seems like the next episode of cops. They always video running after some jerk without a shirt on.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> "This is 911... whats your emergency"
> 
> ans: "yes .. hi.. I am in the Walmart parking lot at _____ and there is a trailer parked there and I think they are selling drugs out of it"
> 
> ...


Note to self........Do NOT get Ghosty angry









John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

kjp1969 said:


> The bumper sticker on the Salem TT said: "rv.net"
> [snapback]108668[/snapback]​


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Steve 
You did the right thing. If he acts like that all the time he is just asking for trouble and one day when he really needs help he won't get nobody will help the jerk remember what goes around comes around. there are still wonderful people out there that need help and would appreciate it more, than likely he was having a bad day fighting with the wife. He will get it in the end

willie


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm willing to bet he was up to something illegal when you walked up to the trailer.
> [snapback]108549[/snapback]​





California Jim said:


> The dude probably stole it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





campmg said:


> What you didn't see is that two minutes before you tried to help his lovely wife was out there saying "Gee Honey, why does our trailer look like a V and almost touch the ground at the hitch thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread took off so fast I find I am coming in quite late... and I have nothing to add because I think these three nailed it.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

With a response like that, "rude dude" is obviously NOT a true "RV'er". My guess is that his in-laws bought him a used camper to get him out of their house.








Fred


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, huntr!!
It was nice of you to offer to help, but some people just don't care about their safety, or others, like someone else said. You did the right thing, and that's all that matters. You showed proper upbringing and being a nice guy. The fact that he was so rude showed that he's just a jerk, to start with. He's just an accident waiting to happen. I hope, if he's GOT a wife, he's got lots of life insurance, because she just may need it, with that kind of ignorance.
I take pride in being able to travel alone, but I guarantee you, if I really need help with something, and someone offers, I'm not too proud to take it! 
Darlene action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

RVCarolina said:


> With a response like that, "rude dude" is obviously NOT a true "RV'er". My guess is that his in-laws bought him a used camper to get him out of their house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHALOLHAHAHA! I _*LOVE*_ it Fred!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

incredibly well put! why can't my husband admit to it?hmmm....do you ask for directions????











Reverie said:


> As a "card carrying" member of the male species I can attest that our egos prevent us from fixing an obvious problem just so we don't bruise our feelings. Woman, all about the feelings. Men, no feelings at all.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]108606[/snapback]​


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

...too bad you didn't have a camera with you....








we could've all enjoyed his stupidity.

Camp-on sunny
Camp-Safe
MaeJae


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> ...too bad you didn't have a camera with you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was going to be the title of the thread at first...

"Things you see when you don't have a camera"..!!

Steve


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I was going to guess that the camper was his brother-in-law's who was going to be driving his mother-in-law across the country. "It don't need fixin, hear!"


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm willing to bet he was up to something illegal when you walked up to the trailer.
> [snapback]108549[/snapback]​


Maybe he's related to this past Spring's Oregon "campers" ....
Let's just hope there weren't any kids involved.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Men, no feelings at all.
> [snapback]108606[/snapback]​


Unless, of course, you're an Outbacker. Reverie, you just need to get in touch with your true "Outbacker self". (You guys already all know how much you've impressed me...







)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> You guys already all know how much you've impressed me.


Uhhhh, garsh darn it...you're makin' me all red-faced and slobbery!

Mark


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Mean people suck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > I'm willing to bet he was up to something illegal when you walked up to the trailer.
> ...


had to read that again...thought I was getting a zinger..


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

Sounds like a possible candidate for this year's "Darwin Awards"


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Steve,

Unfortunately the moral to the story is:

You can lead a moron to water but you can't get them drink.


----------

